# I got in, but I'm going elsewhereâ€¦



## notfrosh

For those of you who were accepted to multiple locations and are feeling good”¦ please help the waitlist crowd breathe a little easier by listing where you were accepted but are certain you aren't going to attend. 

With every place you don't attend one more waitlister will get in.


----------



## brittak

Earlier this week, I declined spots at:

Northwestern (screenwriting)
Boston (screenwriting)
Temple (production)
American (production)

Good luck to the waitlisters!


----------



## kjba86

I'm in the same boat Frosh. I see some people got into NYU/USC/Others, so there's a strong chance they won't be attending the program I'm on the fence with.

Considering one of the schools that accepted  requires me to accept/reject my financial aid package by April 15th, I'd really like to be able to visit and have a choice. I know its not ideal, but my clock is running out...


----------



## notfrosh

I've seen a lot of people have gotten in at several locations. Anybody sure of a school they *aren't* going to?


----------



## GrizzlyMan

Do you happen to be waitlisted notfrosh? I am waitlisted at UCLA MFA Prod/Dir.


----------



## notfrosh

I am. But not at UCLA. I have seen a lot of people who got into UCLA plus other schools. It would be interesting to find out where they are going. I'm sure a few people might have good news for you. Best of luck getting in!


----------



## Malkovich Malkovich

I'm declining spots at NYU and CalArts.  I hope that comes as good news to someone...good luck, all!


----------



## Lvn

I'm declining a spot in USC Production. 

Also, I'm wondering if I should send a letter or something. What is the protocol in situations such as these?


----------



## Criterion

Hey Lvn,

Usually they require some form of documentation, and an e-mail will usually suffice. If that's not enough I'm sure they'll ask you for a hard copy with a signature.

Did you end up accepting the offer for USC Screenwriting instead?

Congrats for getting into both programs, by the way! That's amazing!


----------



## notfrosh

I'd like to go if anyone that got into LMU isn't going to go?


----------



## Lvn

Amazing yourself Criterion, you got into Columbia, I didn't  

Yeah, I accepted the Screenwriting track. It's a tad more scary - do you know any Turkish screenwriters working in Hollywood? I don't  - but I think it's what I want. 

I e-mailed them about it, let's see what they say. 

Thanks, and good luck on your future endeavors.


----------



## Silverlenz

Congrats on coming working through your decision. I know it wasn't easy. 

SilverLenz


----------



## Lvn

Thanks Silver. 

Yeah, it wasn't. I seriously considered flipping a coin. 

Congratulations on your Northwestern acceptance by the way, that was one of the schools I was really interested in. The whole program seemed very nurturing and congenial. 

Good luck. And if you ever happen to meet an awkward Turkish Screenwriter on your travels, feel free to introduce yourself.


----------



## Silverlenz

I will make sure to say hello if we cross paths. I might even call you by your screename. Could you imagine that.. How's it going LVN...lol

SilverLenz


----------



## 623productions

Declining AFI Producing... hope a waitlister from this site  benefits


----------



## notfrosh

by now I would think more of you must know where you are not going. please feel free to keep the thread alive


----------



## Elianarra

I am declining Boston University (film production) and going to Emerson College (Media Art).


----------



## levimfs

I am declining Miami going to AFI


----------



## brendonb

I am declining UCLA and USC (directing/production).


----------



## B.D. Flory

Not going to UCLA, Northwestern or Chapman for Screenwriting.


----------



## notfrosh

For those of you who were accepted to multiple locations and are feeling good”¦ please help the waitlist crowd breathe a little easier by listing where you were accepted but are certain you aren't going to attend. 

With every place you don't attend one more waitlister will get in.


----------



## wyy123

Not going to Emerson or LMU.


----------



## monkeyjanitor

Anyone declining FSU?


----------



## Malachi

I havn't put it in writing yet (waiting to for USC's admitted day) but I'm probably accepting USC (production) and declining Boston (production) and UNO.


----------



## taraberyl

just declined columbia...yikes.


----------



## notfrosh

Taraberyl, where did you decide to go?


----------



## etone112

Declined Columbia
Accepted Northwestern


----------



## Ben

Declined spots at UT Austin, FSU, USC, AFI, Chapman and Columbia


----------



## notfrosh

Very nice Ben. Where are you going?


----------



## Malkovich Malkovich

Update: Declining at AFI once I get the form in the mail.


----------



## youthquake

> Originally posted by Ben:
> Declined spots at UT Austin, FSU, USC, AFI, Chapman and Columbia



I'm guessing you're going to NYU. I remember you were really digging AFI, but now you don't have to move across country.

Congrats again!


----------



## Ben

UCLA or NYU, Youthquake.

Gotta decide soon, don't I?


----------



## WillieGreen

> Originally posted by Ben:
> UCLA or NYU, Youthquake.
> 
> Gotta decide soon, don't I?


----------



## NZ

Hey Ben....if you don't mind me asking...why did you decline USC? 

I'm between USC and NYU.


----------



## film212film

Stanford MFA Documentary Film: Accepted (not attending)

NYU MFA Film: Accepted (Attending)

One of the great things about NYU vs USC is that you own your work and can enter it in shorts etc.


----------



## NZ

Film - that's why I'm hesitant in going to USC. I'm not sure exactly how it works. If they own my films does that mean I cannot enter my films at all into any festivals?


----------



## NZ

Just as an FYI, I found this info on USC and their copyright policy: 

http://cinema.usc.edu/about/co...ations/copyright.htm

I'm still very torn but I have to make my decision today!


----------



## youthquake

NZ-
I asked about the copyright thing at admitted students day and I was told that student still own the intellectual property.
So if you want to make what you made in school larger and better or just reshoot it outside of school, it's yours to do so.
That eased my fears.


----------



## film212film

at the same time even George Lucas doesn't own the rights to the student films he made there, he has to ask permission for exhibition etc.

Its not by a long way the same freedom NYU permits.


----------



## Criterion

Declined USC, NYU Singapore.
Going to Columbia University. Wooo!


----------



## Ben

Hi NZ,

I turned down USC for a lot of the reasons I turned down AFI...Both schools seem incredible (I visited all of them), but I don't think the philosophy totally meshes with my personal outlook on film (I see myself as more independent leaning than Hollywood), and thus I really am having a tough time deciding between NYU and UCLA, which both have great indy reputations. Also, NYU and UCLA have made more feasible financial offers than USC, AFI or Columbia.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## notfrosh

For those of you who were accepted to multiple locations and are feeling good”¦ please help the waitlist crowd breathe a little easier by listing where you were accepted but are certain you aren't going to attend. 

With every place you don't attend one more waitlister will get in.


----------



## Ben

Touche, Willy


----------



## Jayimess

> Originally posted by NZ:
> Film - that's why I'm hesitant in going to USC. I'm not sure exactly how it works. If they own my films does that mean I cannot enter my films at all into any festivals?



To the contrary.  USC actually has an entire festival department that helps students submit.  

Top of mind, I can think of a 546, Alberto Belli's ZOMBO, that just won a Student Emmy, another from the same semester, Christine Berg's GET SOME, that got into Cannes, and Gregg Helvey's thesis, KAVI won the gold at the Student Oscars (and got a nomination in the 'real" Oscars as well, though Kavi did not win).  These are among many, many others.

The current structure means you split any awards with the school as well.  For example, I won a $2500 prize for one of my undergrad films, and a couple of USC students also got prizes.  Much like an agency, the cash went to the school, and they cut a check for 50% of the award to the students.  I, however, got to keep 100%, but then again, I didn't get the big festival push that the others did.

I believe AFI pays the SAG actors before they pay the students, and thus one ends up with 25% of the prize.

It sucks, but it is what it is.  Far too often, people build things up to where they think the school is making all this money off of your films, you're gonna get some big distrib deal out of your short, but I gotta tell you, that's not realistic.

It's something that USC is changing, the copyright thing, in light of the internet.  They had a colloquium on it last semester.  Times are changing, but even still, the copyright thing shouldn't be your dealbreaker.   As others mentioned, you retain the IP, and any glory received is yours, all yours, and you can definitely expand the project however you seem fit...i.e. THX 1138.

Honestly, the USC and AFI model are far more comparable to the studio system, where you'll never, ever own your films.


----------



## Silverlenz

Thanks for shedding some light on this.

SilverLenz


----------



## Laura_M

I will be declining Columbia U


----------



## jojo

Laura - Sucks to loose a columbian to NYU but now maybe your partial scholarship can go to me (hahaha) i'm hoping........


----------



## Laura_M

Good luck man, it was a crazy hard decision, Columbia is awesome.


----------



## youthquake

I declined Temple and SFAI today.


----------



## Yiling

I declined a spot at FSU.  A hard decision.

Hope a waitlister here gets in.


----------



## surrealfrog

Hi, Yiling,why u choose to decline? I still haven't heard back from FSU, but I've acceptted the enrollment in Boston u, I remeber u're really interested in FSU's program, what's the matter?


----------



## Silverlenz

Congrats on getting into Boston Surrealfrong.

SilverLenz


----------



## Impossible Protagonist

Laura,

I'm sorry you won't be joining us at Columbia. I saw some of your work and was really looking forward to working with you.

Where did you decide to go?


----------



## Yiling

> Originally posted by surrealfrog:
> Hi, Yiling,why u choose to decline? I still haven't heard back from FSU, but I've acceptted the enrollment in Boston u, I remeber u're really interested in FSU's program, what's the matter?



surrealfrog
Congrats on your admission to Boston!

It's a hard decision for me.  I've also been accepted to AFI and Temple.  AFI is my dream school; Temple offers a full tuition waiver, living stipend and health benefits for the second year. Though FSU is a great school, the tuition cost at FSU is fairly high for international students (even higher than AFI) and I didn't get the TA. I'm still considering my final option and waiting for the result of my application to a study abroad scholarship.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist

I'm declining Chapman Screenwriting. Going to Columbia instead.


----------



## L@la

Yiling, 

I really hope you'll join us at AFI, but I live in Philly and it's a great town. You can't lose either way.


----------



## Yiling

L@la,
Yeah, I've heard lots of good things about Philadelphia.  Also, the diversity of the grad student's works at Temple is quite impressive.  However, I'm also dying to be locked in the amazing editing room at AFI and work with you talented guys! 
It is a BIG decision.


----------



## surrealfrog

Hey Yiling, Congrats on your AFI acceptence and really great BIG decision!!  I really envy that you're going to enjoy the sunshine in california, Great!!Though we are not going to the same place, I really wish to meet you some day in future


----------



## L@la

Yilling, it is a big decision indeed!
I really do hope to see you at AFI in the fall. I would love to work with you.  
However, if you head to Philly instead, feel free to PM me and I'll hook you up with an insider view of the City of Brotherly Love and our amazing film resources. 

Best of luck to everyone on this forum!


----------



## brendonb

Turning down NYU for production/directing. A dream school, but someone else's dream...


----------



## Silverlenz

Must have been a hard decision. Congrats once again for getting into both schools.

SilverLenz


----------



## youthquake

I declined CalArts. 
And I just got bumped to fall by USC today.


----------



## notfrosh

For those of you who were accepted to multiple locations and are feeling good”¦ please help the waitlist crowd breathe a little easier by listing where you were accepted but are certain you aren't going to attend. 

With every place you don't attend one more waitlister will get in.


----------



## Silverlenz

Congrats youthquake......You deserve it..

SilverLenz


----------



## Yiling

> Originally posted by L@la:
> Yilling, it is a big decision indeed!
> I really do hope to see you at AFI in the fall. I would love to work with you.
> However, if you head to Philly instead, feel free to PM me and I'll hook you up with an insider view of the City of Brotherly Love and our amazing film resources.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone on this forum!



L@la,
I'll send my deposit to AFI tomorrow. See you in August!


----------



## L@la

Yay, Yiling!

I'll see you at AFI.


----------

